# Chromebook For Playing Flash-Based Facebook Games



## billyb1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys. My mother is looking to upgrade her laptop and has asked me to help her find a replacement. The only things she uses her old one for is playing flash-based facebook games and internet banking. She doesn't install programs on her current Windows 10 laptop so we just need something basic but fast and efficient, also quite cheap. I've been looking at the Acer Chromebook 15 with a 15.6" screen, 4GB RAM, Intel Celeron Processor 3205U and a 32GB SSD. We really don't need a lot of hard-drive space.

Can anyone tell me if this device would be suitable for playing flash-based clicky facebook farming games? The thing that worries me is the CPU since I understand that flash games can be pretty CPU-intensive? I want to keep the price sub-£250.

link: http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/compu...5-571-15-6-chromebook-white-10148255-pdt.html

Thanks!


----------



## Epthree (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Billy,

This may be incorrect however I am pretty sure a Chromebook only allows you to run the Chrome browser which sounds fine however if your mother does decide in future she needs additional applications installing you may have some problems.

What I can recommend as I purchased one for my Mum is a Hp Stream laptop, it runs Windows and is surprisingly fast thanks to it's flash storage and should be fine for browsing facebook and playing light browser based games. Have a look at the link below!

http://www.very.co.uk/hp-stream-13-...788&device=c&gclid=CI2an8buodACFZQV0wodaOEJcg


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Have you looked at an iPad?


----------



## Epthree (Nov 11, 2016)

TonyB25 said:


> Have you looked at an iPad?


Correct me if i'm wrong but not all of the games that Facebook have will work on iPad and they are a lot more expensive, definitely something to consider if OP is willing to pay the extra however I have no idea how competent OP's mother is with technology and it might be a daunting task trying to get her to use it. (My Mum would not be comfortable having to go through the process of learning another OS.)


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Facebook games aren't more expensive on an iPad. The only difference is going to a web site versus opening an app.


----------



## Epthree (Nov 11, 2016)

TonyB25 said:


> Facebook games aren't more expensive on an iPad. The only difference is going to a web site versus opening an app.


Sorry I wasn't talking about the price of the games I was talking about the price of an iPad, they are over OPs £250 budget.

Also, not all of the games on Facebook have apps for iOS, it's definitely something to consider for OP but you'd need to see exactly what Billy's Mother wants to play.


----------

